# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Don Ndre Mjeda

## NoName

*IN MEMORIAM: Dom Ndre Mjeda

Mësues Feje e Poezie - në 69 vjetorin e vdekjes*








Më 1 gusht janë mbushur 69 vjet nga vdekja e poetit të madh, Dom Ndre Mjedës (1866  1937). I mbylli sytë në Shkodër, më 1 gusht 1937, pas një veprimtarie të palodhur fetare, kulturore e atdhetare. Mori pjesë në Kongresin e Manastirit, ishte nismëtar për formimin e Komisisë letrare, themeloi shoqërinë kulturore "Agimi", punoi shumë për gjuhën shqipe, shkroi poezitë e përmbledhura në "Juvenilja", ndërmjet të cilave shkëlqejnë poemthat "Andrra e jetës", "Vaji i bylbylit", "Liria", "Lisus", "Skodra"

Në një ditë si kjo, ia vlen jo vetëm të kujtosh artin e tij, por, mbi të gjitha, të mendosh sesi mund të nxirren në dritë thesare ende të pa zbuluara të krijimtarisë së tij. Nuk është aspak e çuditshme që edhe veprat e Mjedës, ndonëse i vetmi klerik katolik i pranuar ndërmjet shkrimtarëve që studioheshin ndër shkolla, gjatë periudhës së diktaturës, iu nënshtruan çensurës. Këtë fat patën kryesisht veprat me karakter fetar edhe disa krijime më pak të njohura poetike si Majerling, Bija e verbtë çprei tlémi, dhe Kânga e Mahmud Pashës, botuar (ndërmjet poezive të tjera të Mjedës në Shahiri Elierz. Do bejta qi ka qít N. M. i S.J.) si shtojcë e një flete fetare nga Jak Junku në Kulshedra e Shpirtit, zblue trijve prei P. J. Junkut tShoqnís Jezu. Deri më sot nuk kemi një përmbledhje të veprave të Mjedës në prozë, studimet e tij për shkrimtarët e vjetër të Veriut dhe sidomos librat si Jeta e shejtit shNjon Berchmans, Tpergiamit e Zojs Bekueme, Katekizmi i madh në tre vëllime, Historija Shêjte. 

Janë vepra që mbushin një zbraztësi të madhe në historinë e letërsisë shqipe, ku mungon plotësisht studimi i veprave me karakter hagjiografik, dmth tregimeve mbi jetën e shenjtorëve. Një nga veprat e munguara të Mjedës, me vlera të mëdha studimore në lëmin e gjuhës shqipe e sidomos të terminologjisë fetare, është oficja Vizari Shpirtënuer, punuar nga poeti-meshtar në bashkëpunim me fratin françeskan, Atë Benedikt Dema, pa kujtuar këtu letërshkëmbim tepër të pasur të Priftit-poet e gjuhëtar.

Në përvjetorin e vdekjes së tij, Dom Ndre Mjeda na flet përsëri për veprën e tij të palodhur në dobi të fesë e të kombit, me të cilën është marrë plot përkushtim individual studiuesi Mentor Quku, i cili vijon të botojë vëllime të reja mbi gjithçka ka lidhje me emrin e madh të Ndré Mjedës. 

Sot, Ndré Mjeda pati përvjetorin e vdekjes. Të shpresojmë se kjo ngjarje nuk do të kalojë në harresë, ashtu si kaloi 81- vjetori i lindjes së nënësit të tij të madh, Martin Camajt, që vijoi rrugën letrare të cilën një plejadë yjesh të letrave shqipe e patën nisur në bankat e Kolegjit Saverian të Etërve Jezuitë në Shkodër, ku patën mësues feje, gjuhe shqipe e poezie - Dom Ndré Mjedën.

----------


## RTP

Ndre Mjeda (1866-1937) 

Poet i shquar dhe veprimtar patriot. Lindi në Shkodër (20 nëntor 1866)në një familje të varfër të zbritur nga fshati Mjedë. Mësimet e para i ndoqi në Shkodër, më pas u dërgua për studime të mesme dhe të larta teologjike në disa vende në Evropë. Në fillim dha mësim në një shkollë të lartë fetare në Kroaci. I 'dëbuar nga urdhri jezuit për mosbindje, Ndre Mjeda u kthye në atdhe ku u emërua famullitar në fshatra të ndryshme. U lidh që herët me lëvizjen patriotike. 

Më 1901 bashkë me të vëllanë themeloi shoqërinë "Agimi", e cila krijoi një alfabet dhe botoi një varg librash për shkollat mbi bazën e këtij alfabeti. Për veprimtari patriotike autoritetet osmane e arrestuan. Më 1908 në Kongresin e Manastirit u zgjodh anëtar i Komisionit për hartimin e alfabetit të njësuar të shqipes, ndërsa më 1916-1917 ishte anëtar i Komisisë Letrare. Në periudhën e hovit të lëvizjes demokratike (1920-1924) Ndre Mjeda mori pjesë në jetën politike të kohës dhe u zgjodh deputet. Pas dështimit të Revolucionit Demokratiko-borgjez u tërhoq nga jeta politike dhe punoi si prift i thjeshtë në Kukël. Vitet e fundit ishte mësues i gjuhës shqipe në Shkodër dhe vdiq në këtë qytet. 

Veprimtarinë poetike Ndre Mjeda e nisi që herët. Poema romantike e njohur Vaji i bylbylit u shkrojt më 1887; në të ndihen fryma patriotike dhe nota përmallimi, që shquanin paraardhësit e tij L. De Martinin, N. Bytyçin etj. Vepra përmbyllej me thirrjen drejtuar shqiptarit që të ngrihej për të fituar lirinë. Që nga kjo kohë e deri më 1917 kur pa dritën e botimit vëllimi me vjersha Juvenilia, Ndre Mjeda shkroi, por nuk botoi gati asgjë. Të kësaj kohe janë poema tjetër romantike "I tretuni", në të cilën është derdhur malli për atdheun, për njerëzit dhe natyrën e vendit me bukuritë e saj, vjersha "Shtegtari", "Malli për atdhe", "Gjuha shqype", "Bashkoniu!"etj. Krahas krijimeve të përshkuara nga notat elegjiake, Ndre Mjeda hartoi edhe vepra poetike, në të cilat tema patriotike u trajtua në frymën e poezisë luftarake të Rilindjes, si Liria (1910-1911). Në të gjeti jehonë kryengritja e malësorëve të Shqipërisë së Veriut më 1911, qëndresa dhe aspirata e tyre e zjarrtë për drejtësi shoqërore dhe për tokë. Grishja e poetit që fshatarët të ngriheshin për t'u çliruar nga zgjedha e rëndë shoqërare, ndërthuret me besimin se lufta e vegjëlisë do të sjellë lirinë. Në këtë vepër gjeti pasqyrim demokratizmi i Ndre Mjedës., që përbën bashkë me patriotizmin, anën më të fortë të botëkuptimit dhe të krijimtarisë së tij. Vjersha "Mustafa Pasha në Babunë" fshikullon pavendosmërinë dhe qëndrimin e lëkundshëm të parisë feudale në luftë kundër zgjedhës së huaj. Në poemën e njohur Andrra e jetës nëpërmjet pamjeve poetike prekëse, autori zbuloi tragjedinë e -malësorëve të varfër, që rronin në zgrip të jetës, mjerimin dhe padijen e madhe, ku ata ishin kredhur. Botën shpirtërore të personazheve të poemës, ndjenjat dhe mendimet e tyre, poeti i dha me mjete të kursyera dhe mjeshtëri. 

Fazës së dytë të krijimtarisë së Ndre Mjeda e cila nisi pas Luftës I Botërore, i përkasin poemat në tingëllima "Scodra" dhe "Lissus", ku, përmes historisë së lashtë të dy qyteteve evokohet e kaluara e hershme e popullit tonë, sidomos fryma luftarake dhe liridashëse e stërgjyshërve të tij, ilirëve. Duke vijuar në këtë kohë traditën e poezisë së Rilindjes Kombëtare, Ndre Mjeda shprehu kështu mospajtimin e tij me regjimin reaksionar që sundonte vendin. 

Në prodhimin poetik të Ndre Mjedës, vend zënë edhe vjershat për fëmijë. La edhe disa shqipërime të goditura nga Gëtja, T. Grosi etj. Romantik në thelb, Ndre Mjeda bëri një hap përpara drejt realizmit, ai kishte kërkesa të larta dhe tregoi mjeshtëri të rrallë poetike 

Ndre Mjeda dha ndihmesën e tij edhe në fushën e gjuhësisë. Puna e tij u zhvillua në, gramatikë, leksikologji, filologji. Krijoi alfabetin që u zbatua prej shoqërisë "Agimi" me kriterin shkencor për çdo tingull një shkronjë, duke përdorur shenjat diakritike. Dha ndihmesë të shënuar në lëvrimin e gjuhës letrare. Në historinë e gramatologjisë shqiptare janë për t'u përmendur Vërejtje mbi artikuj e premna pronës të gjuhës shqipe (1934), Mbi shqiptimin e qellzoreve ndër dialektet e ndrtyshme të gjuhës shqipe (1902). Ndre Mjeda është ndër të parët gjuhëtarë shqiptarë që u morën me studimin dhe transkriptimin e veprave të letërsisë sonë të vjetër. Transkriptoi pjesërisht veprën e P. Bogdanit (1930) dhe të P. Budit (1932), shkroi për dialektin shqiptar të Istries (1932) dhe për Perikopenë e ungjillit të shek. XIV-XV (1933). 

Flori Bruqi 







Liria 

- I - 
O shqipe, o zogjt' e maleve, kallzoni: 
A shndrit rreze lirie n'ato maja; 
mbi bjesh' t'thepisuna e n'ograja, 
ku del gurra e gjëmon përmallshëm kroni? 

A keni ndie ndikund, kah fluturoni 
ndër shkrepa, me ushtue kangën e saj? 
A keni ndie nji kangë të patravajë?*) 
O shqipe, o zogjt' e maleve, kallzoni! 

"Lirim, lirim!" -- bërtet gjithkah malsia. 
A ka lirim ky dhé që na shkel kamba, 
a veç t'mjerin e mblon anemban' robnia? 
Flutro shqipe, flutro kah çelet lama, 
sielliu maleve përreth që ka Shqipnia, 
e vështroje ku i del lirimit ama. 
................................. 

- VI - 
Por nuk u shuejt edhe, jo, shqiptaria: 
Lodhun prej hekrash që mizori e njiti, 
lodhun prej terri ku robnimi e qiti, 
shpreson me e zgjue fluturim mënia.**) 

E kqyre: Ndër male po përhapet shkëndija 
e lirimit t'Atdheut; fshehtas shëtiti 
kasoll' për kasoll' rreth buneve***) e soditi 
frymë të re tue zbrazun për gjithkah, hija 

e Skanderbegut. Që ndër djepa rritin 
nanat e Hotit djelmënin' ushtore 
e idhnim n'armikun nëpër gji iu qitin. 

E nalt, ndër maja, bukuri mbretnore. 

*) pa vuajtje, pa mjerim. 
**) urrejtja 
***) banesave 
.................... 

Gjuha shqipe 

Përmbi za që lshon bylbyli, 
gjuha shqipe m'shungullon* :shkelje syri:  
përmbi er' që jep zymbyli, 
pa da zemren ma ngushllon. 

Ndër komb' tjera, ndër dhena tjera, 
ku e shkoj jetën tash sa mot, 
veç për ty m'rreh zemra e mjera 
e prej mallit derdhi lot. 

Nji kto gjuhë që jam tue ndie, 
jan' të bukra me themel 
por prap' kjo, si diell pa hije, 
për mue t'tanave iu del . 
................................ 

Ku n'breg t'Cemit rritet trimi 
me zbardh, Shqipe, zanin tand, 
e ku Drinit a burimi 
që shpërndahet kand e kand. 

Geg' e tosk', malsi, jallia**) 
jan' nji komb, m'u da, s'duron; 
fund e maj' nji a Shqipnia 
e nji gjuh' t'gjith' na bashkon. 

Qoftë mallkue kush qet ngatrrime 
ndër kto vllazën shoq me shoq, 
kush e dan me flak' e shkrime 
çka natyra vet' përpoq.***) 

Por me gjuhë kaq t'moçme e mjera 
si nj'bij' kjo që pa prind mbet: 
për t'huej t'mbajshin dhenat tjera, 
s't'kishte kush për motër t'vet. 

E njat tok' që je tue gzue, 
e ke zan' tash sa mij' vjet, 
shqiptaria, që mbet mblue 
sot nën dhe, edhe shqip flet. 



29.09.2006.

----------


## elen

*Faktikisht jam Migjense e flakte po "per mbi za qe lshon bylbili pa da zemren ma  ngushllon " eshte kryeveper....dhe te gjitha te tjerat sigurisht...*

----------


## Davius

*140- vjetori i lindjes së Ndre Mjedës, një tjetër përvjetor i heshtur*

Asnjë fjalim përkujtimor, apo një meshë për autorin e Vajit të Bylbylit. 

Dje u mbushën 140 vjet prej lindjes së një prej figurave më ë mëdha të Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare, Ndre Mjeda. Në këtë përvjetor lindjeje asnjë institucion kulturor nuk u kujtua të organizojë ndonjë aktivitet përkujtimor, për poetin, atdhetarin dhe gjuhëtarin. 

Tashmë u bë e udhës që figura të shquara të kalojnë thuajse pa u vënë re. 

I vakët ishte edhe përkujtimi i 95-vjetorit të lindjes së Migjenit dhe fare i heshtur për Mjedën. 

Mjeda lindi në Shkodër më 20 nëntor 1866 në një familje të varfër, të ardhur nga fshati Mjedë. 

Mësimet e para i ndoqi në Shkodër, më pas u dërgua për studime të mesme dhe të larta teologjike në disa vende në Evropë. 

Në fillim dha mësim në një shkollë të lartë fetare në Kroaci. 

Veprimtarinë poetike Ndre Mjeda e nisi që herët. 

Poema e njohur romantike "Vaji i bylbylit" u shkruajt më 1887. 

Që nga kjo kohë e deri më 1917, kur pa dritën e botimit vëllimi me vjersha Juvenilia", ai shkroi, por nuk botoi gati asgjë. 

Mund të përmendim poemën romantike "I tretuni", "Shtegtari", "Malli për atdhe", "Gjuha shqype", "Bashkoniu!",etj. 

Krahas krijimeve të përshkuara nga notat elegjiake, Ndre Mjeda hartoi edhe vepra poetike, në të cilat tema patriotike u trajtua në frymën e poezisë luftarake të Rilindjes, si Liria (1910-1911). 

Në të gjeti jehonë kryengritja e malësorëve të Shqipërisë së Veriut më 1911. 

Në poemën e njohur Andrra e jetës nëpërmjet pamjeve poetike prekëse, autori zbuloi tragjedinë e malësorëve të varfër, që rronin në zgrip të jetës, mjerimin dhe padijen e madhe, ku ata ishin kredhur. 

Botën shpirtërore të personazheve të poemës, ndjenjat dhe mendimet e tyre, poeti i dha me mjete të kursyera dhe mjeshtëri. 

Më 1901, bashkë me të vëllanë, themeloi shoqërinë "Agimi", e cila krijoi një alfabet dhe botoi një varg librash për shkollat mbi bazën e këtij alfabeti. 

Fazës së dytë të krijimtarisë së Ndre Mjedës, e cila nisi pas Luftës së parë Botërore, i përkasin poemat në tingëllima "Scodra" dhe "Lissus", ku, përmes historisë së lashtë të dy qyteteve evokohet e kaluara e hershme e popullit tonë, sidomos fryma luftarake dhe liridashëse e stërgjyshërve të tij, ilirëve. 

Në krijimtarinë poetike të Ndre Mjedës, zënë vend edhe vjershat për fëmijë. 

La edhe disa shqipërime të goditura nga Gëtja, Grosi etj. 

Romantik në thelb, Ndre Mjeda bëri një hap përpara drejt realizmit, ai kishte kërkesa të larta dhe tregoi mjeshtëri poetike. 

Në historinë e gramatologjisë shqiptare janë për t'u përmendur Vërejtje mbi artikuj e premna pronës të gjuhës shqipe (1934) dhe Mbi shqiptimin e qellzoreve ndër dialektet e ndryshme të gjuhës shqipe (1902). 

Ndre Mjeda është ndër të parët gjuhëtarë shqiptarë që u morën me studimin dhe transkriptimin e veprave të letërsisë sonë të vjetër. 

Transkriptoi pjesërisht veprën e Pjetër Bogdanit dhe të Pjetër Budit, shkroi për dialektin shqiptar të Istries dhe për Perikopenë e ungjillit të shek. XIV-XV. 

Më 1908 në Kongresin e Manastirit u zgjodh anëtar i Komisionit për hartimin e alfabetit të njësuar të shqipes, ndërsa më 1916-1917 ishte anëtar i Komsisë Letrare. 

Në periudhën e hovit të lëvizjes demokratike (1920-1924) Ndre Mjeda mori pjesë në jetën politike të kohës dhe u zgjodh deputet. 

Pas dështimit të Revolucionit Demokratiko-Borgjez u tërhoq nga jeta politike dhe punoi si prift i thjeshtë në Kukël. 

Vitet e fundit ishte mësues i gjuhës shqipe në Shkodër dhe ndërroi jetë në këtë qytet. 

Shekulli/ G.S.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Jane figura qe nuk ka nevoj ti perkujtojne autoritet i perkujton vepra e tyre.  Sa here i lexon apo degjon emrat e tyre te rinojne dhe te cojne ne bankat e tetevjecares. 

Kane qene kta patriotet e Rilindjes qe ne jemi shqiptar dhe kemi shqiperi. Ka qene kohe e lavdishme periudha e Rilindjes dhe fat i madhe per kombin shqiptar qe te kishte gjithe keta njerez te shquar. Keta njerez te shquar patriota rilindes te medhenje qe sot i mungojne shqiperise. Rilindasit e mdhenje qe sot nuk perkujton njeri.

Vaji i bylbylit  kryeveper e paarriteshme!

Eshte fatekeqesi per ne shqiptaret qe nuk i respektojme kta figura te shquara te kombit tone. Visita e nje ish politikani ne shqiperi terheq vemenden e gazataris se flliqt shqiptare ndersa pervjetori i Mjedes harrojet.

Turp i madh!

----------


## Labeati

*Vaji i Bylbylit* 


Po shkrihet bora, 
Dimni po shkon; 
Bylbyl i vorfėn, 
Pse po gjimon? 


Pushoi murlani 
Me duhi t'vet; 
Bylbyl i vorfėn, 
Çou mos rri shkret. 


Gjith; fushėt e malet 
Blerim e mbėloj; 
Livadhi e pema 
Gjithkah lulzoj. 


Ndėr pyje e orgaja, 
N'ma t'mirin vend, 
Me rreze dielli 
Po e gėzon gjith'kend. 


E tuj gjimue 
Shikon rreth e rreth 
Nji prrue qi veret 
Rrjedh nėpėr gjeth. 


Asht çilë kafazi, 
Bylbyl, flutro; 
Ndėr pyje e ograja, 
Bylbyl, shpejto. 


Kerkush ma hovin 
Atje s'ta pret, 
Me zeher haejen 
Kerkush s'ta qet. 


Kafaz ke qiellin, 
Epshin pengim, 
E gjith ku t'rreshket 
Shkon fluturim. 


Nėpėr lamije 
Ke me gjet mel, 
Pėr gjith'prendverėn 
Njajo buk t'del. 


E kur t'zitė e di 
ndėr prroje pi, 
Te njato prroje 
Qi ti vetė di. 


Tash pa frigė çerdhen 
E ban ndoj lis; 
Nuk je si'i nieri 
Qi nuk ka fis 


E kur t'vin zhegu, 
Kur dielli shkon, 
Ti ke me kėndue 
Si ke zakon. 


Rreth e rreth gjindja 
Me t'ndie rri; 
Prej asi vendit 
Dahen me zi. 


A çilė kafazi, 
Bylbyl, flutro; 
Ndėr pyje e ograja, 
Bylbyl, shpejto. 


Ndėr tranfofille, 
Ndėr zamakė nga; 
Ku qeshet kopshti, 
Idhnim mos mba. 


Po shkrihet bora, 
Dimni po shkon; 
Biylbyl i vorfėn , 
Pse po gjimon?

----------


## NoName

*Ndre Mjedja - Poeti*


_Gazmend KRASNIQI_

Njëherë, Ernest Koliqi ka shkruar se Ndre Mjedja i ka thënë që krijimi i poezisë është një çështje durimi. Kuptohet, me këtë rast Nd. Mjedja i thoshte atij një mësim shumë të lashtë, por që mbetet i ditës edhe për poetët bashkëkohorë (tashti shumkush e di se çfarë bëri Odiseas Elitis me poemën Axion esti). Ai që i prin argumentit në fjalë, sepse, pa dyshim, Mjedja atë ka patur parasysh, është latini Horaci me teorizimin e vet te Ars Poetica, ku, mes të tjerash, thotë ngutu ngadalë (festina lente), ose veprat duhen mbajtur nëntë vjet në sirtar përpara se të botohen (nonum prematur in annum). Më tej, në veprën e tij, Horaci shkruan se poetit i duhet të zotërojë vetitë e punës, talentit dhe dijes, gjithçka që e kemi të mishëruar tek poeti ynë (për këtë flet qartas vepra). Të tjera pikëtakime të poetit tonë me teoricienin që ka sunduar botën letraro-artistike për rreth dymijëvjeçarë, janë: kërkesa për harmoninë e kompozicionit (në këtë pikë Andrra e jetës mbetet poema më e shquar e letërsisë shqipe), si dhe ndjenja e masës e respektimi i rregullave, zgjedhja e lëndës e shtjellimi i saj, sepse në shtjellimin e mirë edhe tema banale shkëlqen. Si te Horaci, i cili i qesëndis poetët që besojnë se janë njerëz të jashtëzakonshëm, Mjedja nuk merr përsipër asgjë prej profeti, apo diçkaje tjetër të tillë, megjithëse e kuptojmë menjëherë dashurinë e thellë për ata që shkruan; si te Horaci, Mjedja është kundërshtar i rreptë i emfazës dhe trivialitetit (nuk ndjehet kurrë i parëndësishëm dhe i vogël), pasi me artin e vet u vu në shërbim të kohës ku jetoi.
Vlera e këmbënguljes së tij është se Mjedja e sheh traditën në konceptin eliotian të fjalës, pra në dinamikën e saj. Krejt i vetdijshëm se çfarë po bën, se çfarë kohe i përket, ai ndahet prej autorëve antikë që në thelb të ligjërimit: megjithëse i njihte mirë, nuk i imitoi, nuk mbeti rob i mënyrës së të derdhurit të mendimeve të mëdha në vargje muzikale e mjeshtërore, të cilat veshit modern i tingëllojnë disi monotone  ai, ndërkohë që kujdesej për kompozicionin, format strofike, metrin, u kujdes edhe për njësitë më të vogla, që nga fjala deri tek fonema, dhe dha përftime tingëlluese thellësisht moderne, si këto: 

_shkon kau e avllin që del prej arvet
erton e nepet_

ose:

_Asht i madh shendi
kur ndihet shpendi
ndër pyje tuj pingrue;
e knaqshme a` i lule
kur iu përkule,
o fllad i lehtë, m`e lmue._

Me Mjedjen kemi një nga mendjet më të mëdha të kohës, njeriu që dinte pothuajse gjithçka për poezinë. Duhet të kujtojmë se ai nuk qe rob i rregullave të ngurta të vjershërimit, pasi siç shkruan masa e plotëson poezinë, por nuk asht nji gja e domosdoshme e saj. Kjo thënie ka vlerë të veçantë kur kemi parasysh një poet që ka kultin e formës: duhet kuptuar se, megjithëse mjeshtër i formës, ai nuk e ka kërkuar atë, ka qenë ideja që ia ka organizuar, duke u përftuar kështu katreni katërrrokësh me rimat ABAB, gjashtëvargëshi shtatërrokësh me rimat ABABCC, gjashtëvargëshi shtatërrokësh me rimat ABABCD etj. 
Botimi i veprës Juvenilja më 1917 pati fatin e veprave të dorës së parë, ato me të cilat mediokriteti i zakonshëm nuk hyn dot në marrdhënje: pra, nuk u shkrua për të. Gjergj Fishta ishte zëdhënës i letërsisë romantike kur do të donte (Hylli i dritës, 1921) që kjo poezi të vinte më tepër prej zemrës se sa prej mendjes. Mirëpo s`duhet harruar se në kulmin e postulatit romantik poezia është shpërthim spontan i ndjenjave (Wordsworth), John Keats thoshte se poezia është diçka impersonale, pa dashur të përmendim Edgar Alan Po e Charles Baudelaire, të cilët sollën shkëputjen e plotë nga kjo atmosferë. 
Ndre Mjedja (flasim për anën zyrtare) është pranuar si poet, është botuar, është futur në tekstet shkollore, duke iu mëshuar anës patriotike, humane, simpatisë për të shtypurit dhe të vegjëlit. Nuk është harruar të përmendet si stilist i shquar, por meqë statusi letrar nuk e fitoi qytetarinë e vet, nuk u diskutua kurrë se çfarë do të thoshte kjo për letërsinë shqipe. Edhe ithtarët më të zjarrtë iu përshtatën heshtjes së tij stoike: vetëm në korrespondencë private i zbrazte Fishtës dufin e vet Lazër Shantoja. Dekadave në vazhdim, ithtarët firuan një nga një, megjithëse Mjedja lexohej e pëlqehej, deri te njerëzit më të thjeshtë. Ndërkohë, u la mënjanë vetë shkolla e tij poetike, sepse kohët e reja, të sunduara nga ideologji dritejetëshkurtëra, nuk patën nevojë për kulturën klasike, burimin dhe bazën e çdo kulture të vërtetë.
Mjedja, i cili ka shkruar se të mëtosh që ia ke dalë përkthimit të të mëdhenjve është si të dalësh me qiri në mes të ditës dhe të thuash se ia zbehe dritën diellit, i ka parafytyruar të gjitha këto keqkuptime e dashakeqësi dhe kjo përbën njëfarë ngushëllimi për aspiruesit e poetikave.

----------


## Kandili 1

*ZOGA*

Neper ograje po kendojne bylbylat
Si tu`u pralle me shoqi shojne;
Drandofilleve zymylat
T`kandshmen ere dhuntie ju cojne.


E nalt n`qiell ma e bukur hana
Rreze t`paqta shkon tui shkri
Maje bjeshkeve fillon Zana
N`valle shoqeve m`u prie.


Lodhe prej vegesh,prej rranjesh shpijet,
Si u ba nate,ndej Zoga n`voter;
Ndej m`u xe me dru dullijet
Qe kish ba neper mal,pa moter!



E kuvendte me nane locen,
Si pergjumshem,ndonji fjale,
Deri sa brie votres gocen
E muer gjumi dal ka dale.


Fjet bri votres: e kur shkendija
Shendritte at fetyr`te pa travaje,
Engjell prei qiellit ule te shpija
Dukej faret fetyra e saje.


Here n`at gjume tui qeshun dukej,
Si m`u fale here doren cote;
Here permallshem n`vedi strukej
E n`fetyre gjaku t`tane i velote.


(Ngrimun n`ar, mbi`j pullalie
Nen balkue nji beg kish dale;
Holl`e i gjate porsi silvie
Ne rruge nen gardh ish duke nje djale.)


E nan-bardha tui shikjue
Flej me engjuj,thote, o bie,
Pusho shtatin me i ndimue
Lokes s`ate neper shpie.

----------


## fegi

http://www.filedealer.com/freeupload...d64d8198fe.pdf

----------


## veletini

Në këtë temë për Ndre Mjedën,unë kërkoj ndihmë:
Po qe se dikush nga forumistët do të mund të sillte një shkrim të Ndre Mjedës,ku mes tjerash  përmendet edhe *Janjeva*,do t\i jem shumë mirënjohës.Unë atë shkrim e kam lexuar diku më një faqe interneti,dhe është gabim i madh imi që nuk e kam ruajtur.

----------


## veletini

> Në këtë temë për Ndre Mjedën,unë kërkoj ndihmë:
> Po qe se dikush nga forumistët do të mund të sillte një shkrim të Ndre Mjedës,ku mes tjerash  përmendet edhe *Janjeva*,do t\i jem shumë mirënjohës.Unë atë shkrim e kam lexuar diku më një faqe interneti,dhe është gabim i madh imi që nuk e kam ruajtur.




*Janjeva dhe Ndre Mjedja përkitazi me shqiptarësinë e janjevasve* 
Titulli që unë zgjodha për këtë postim timin është (në realitet)një sublimim i përmbajtjes së pjesës Gjuhëtari dhe atdhetarii,pjesë kjo e shkëputur nga studimi Konceptet filologjike te Ndre Mjedes të Begzad Baliut, të cilin po e kërkoja(shih postimin tim më lartë të dt.25.11.2009.Në këtë studim,veq tjerash,Begzad Baliu na e sjell Ndre Mjedën dhe kundërshtinë e këtij ndaj kontributit të Filgenc Carevit  ne kuptimin e deshqiptarizimit të janjevasve.e tj. 
As brezit paraardhës të shkrimtarëve dhe as bashkëkohësve shkrimtarë e gjuhëtarë të Ndre Mjedës, nuk iu ka munguar atdheda¬shuria për gjuhën dhe për kufijtë etnografik të saj, por janë të paktë shkrimtarët dhe sidomos ata që kanë provuar të mbrojnë atdhetarinë e tyre edhe me përmasën shkencore të dijes linguistike që mbretëronte në atë kohë.u
Ndre Mjeda është nga ata pak krijues, i cili përveç me fjalën artistike dhe me konceptet shkencore mbi prejardhjen e popullit shqiptarë e të gjuhës shqipe, në tekstet e tij gjuhësore, problema¬tizuese e polemizuese, ka sjellë disa fakte të karakterit historik, etnografik, gjuhësor dhe madje politik të rrethanave historike të presionit mbi elementin etnik dhe gjuhësor në hapësirën shqiptare.
Në vitin 1935 Mjeda polemizonte me etnografin Filip Fishta në lidhje me kontributin e prelatit Filgenc Carev në përhapjen e gjuhesa serbokroate ne Arqipeshkëvinë e Shkupit, të cilin edhe redaksia e “Hyllit të Dritës”, e kundërshtonte në të mirë të shejtanisë së peshkëvit Carev. Kjo është arsyeja që Ndre Mjeda jo vetëm të dëshmojë këtë por edhe ta plotësoj me të dhëna të tjera historike e personale, të cilat janë në të mirë jo vetëm të gjuhësisë (toponimisë e antroponimisë) por edhe të etnografisë, të historisë së kishës e të etnisë shqiptare përgjithësisht.
Pasi arsyetonte predikimin e ipeshkëvit Carev në gjuhën serbokroate “meqë këtë gjuhë ia kishte mësuar nëna e tij”, meqenëse, theksonte Mjeda, edhe meshtarët shqiptarë në zonat sllave “predikojnë në gjuhën shqipe, me anë përkthyesish, kur nuk dinë gjuhën e vendorëve”, sillte një varg të dhënash për ndikimin që pati angazhimi i tij në Janjevë dhe për arsyet e largimit të tij, pavarësisht nga popullariteti që gëzonte ai falë angazhimit të tij prej meshtari: “Mâ së pari vjen përforcimi qi i dha jo veç giûhës por edhè liturgjisë sllave në Janjevë nëpër mjet të dy Boshnjakvet dhe me thane nepr mjet t’ish-fratit Shishkoviq, të cilin e vêndoi mësues në shkollë t’iati katundi, e të At Frano Brkiq-it Franqeskan prej Bosnjes. Këta dy vetë jo veç e ndeznë popullin e Janjevës në dashuni për giûhën sllave, sá me i bâ me mohue kombesine shqiptare, por edhè ja u shtine në zêmrë nji të përbuzun të çuditsh�! �m kundra shqiptarvet, porsi gjind të trashë e të poshter. 
Po tham: sá me mohue kombsine shqiptare pse shumica e madhe e Janjevës âsht fisi shqiptar sikursè atá vetë shum herë e kan dishmue. Bje fjala: Glasnoviqt, të cillët njohen mâ se 100 shpi, janë mbahen Shalnjanë; provë qi deri vonë bashin êmnin “Scialli”, si Arqipeshkvi i Shkupit Imz. Pieter Scialli, e ndo’j prift asò vllaznije p.sh. Tomë Shali, e Mikel Shali, shokë të mi në Seminàr të Shkodrës: e ky i mbrami e pat mbàjtë ket mbiêmen edhe mbassi u bâ Glasnoviq. I pari qi e ká marrë mbiêmnin Glasnoviq ndër Meshtarë âsht D. Nikoll Glasnoviqi, i cili kje çue në Seminár të Shkodrës prei Carevit, kje çue nder Jezuit nji dialë prej Crngore i nji katundit krejt mysliman e laraman, kû s’ndihei nji fjalë sllavishte. Deri asaj drite së parë së Fretenvet në Shqipni qi per êmen vllaznije kishte Pergjeçaj, i kje njitë Gjeçeviqë e Gjeçev. E me gjithsej shumica në Janjevë janë fisi shqiptar, mbas ase propagande së rrebtë na ka ! ra me ndie ndonji Janjevas të zgjuat tui thanë per sllavishten: “e ëmbla giûha e jonë amtare!”. E nuk âsht e vërtetë shka thotë Redakcijoni, se Imzot Carev u ka predikue sllavisht Janjevsvet, qi tjeter giûhë nuk dishin (nënvizim i N.M.). Në Janjevë në kohë të Timzot Trokshit pleqve e plakave ju vite e vshtirë m’u rrfye sllavisht, e lypshin me i rrfye shqip, si e dëshmon edhe Nd. Zot. D. Pashko Krasniqi, qi n’atë kohë ishte ndihmës i famullitarit në Janjevë” .
Në këtë rrjedhë të gjerë të dhënash Mjeda kujton edhe ‘kontributin’ e ipeshkëvit Carev në përhapjen e gjuhës sllave, duke përforcuar me meshtarë sllavë edhe kishën e fshatit Letnicë, Shkup, Prizren, Gjakoë etj., ku jo vetëm mbahej mesha në gjuhën sllave por edhe kënga e Meshës së Madhe bëhej në sllavishte.
“E pra, - vazhdonte më tutje Ndre Mjeda, - Imzot Carev nuk u hoq prej Shkupit per pleqni, as pers mundje as pse dhe dorëhjekjen. Duel fjala se nuk e dote qeveria turke, por Turkija se kishte mênden atëherë me dbue nji shtetas austriak prei vendi së vet. Por arrësyeja e vërtetë se nuk e dote njajo Fuqi, qi mâ vonëdo të ngulte në parim: Shqipnija e shqiptarëve (nënv. i NM); e prei luftës ballkanike do të delte Shteti Shqiptàr vetëurdhënues e i pàmvarun. E u pà me’j herë kur mbas Carevit u vû nji Arqipeshkv Shqiptàr, qi prej ditsh nuk ishte pà nder né; e kjo Imzot Ndré Logoreci, i cili me tyë shpejtë çili shkolla shqipe, tuj sjellë prei Shkodre të nipat e vet; e në Pesrend vûni Mati Logorecin, e të vllàn Pashkon në Jakovë. E shqiptarë kjenë Imzot Pashko Trokshi, e Imzot Lazër Mjedja qi erdhne shoq mbas shoqit déri sà Argjipeshkvija e Shkupit i kje rrmye tokës shqiptare” . http://www.zemrashqiptare.net/articl.../3627/1/print/

----------


## veletini

*Një seri eseistike që rizbulon Ndre Mjedën*


Me shtatë vëllime 

Nga Klajd Kapinova



Libri i parë i këtij seriali Mjeda-1 Rinia (1866-1888) i kushtohet rinisë së Ndre Mjedës dhe aktivitetit të hershëm letrar e gjuhësor të tij. Libri ka gjithsej 640 faqe të numruara, me 2728 futnota, me 138 fotografi, spote, fotokopje dokumentesh, grafika e pasqyra, harta e ilustrime. Në tre kapitujt e parë, të këtij libri autori skrupuloz Dr. Mentor Quku me një përkujdesje profesionisti i jep rëndësi të dorës së parë gjenezës dhe botës së brendshme të Ndre Mjedës, fëmijërisë, familjes, mjedisit dhe shkollës. 






Për më tepër studiuesi Dr. Quku, përkundet nga ideja se historia e Ndre Mjedës është përsëritje e përshpejtuar e historisë së fisit të tij. Katër kapitujt e tjerë; “Aventura franceze”, “Tre vjet nën diellin spanjoll”, “Tre vjet të tjera në Kroaci” dhe “Në Itali”, sqarojnë bëmat e poetit tonë gjatë karuzelit të tij të madh, që u detyrua të bënte rreth e qark Evropës.


Një kapitull qëndror është ai i shtati, që biografi origjinal i mjedeologjisë ia kushton poezisë Vaji i bylbylit, si dhe problemeve shumë të diskutueshme: frymëzimit e mënyrës së të shprehurit poetik të Mjedës.


Vëllimi tërheqës mbyllet me kapitullin e nëntë “Viti i mbarë 1888”, vit kur Mjeda boton tre libra dhe ka në dorëshkrim shumë vepra të tjera. Ishte vetëm 22 vjeç, kur i pajisur me një inteligjencë të jashtëzakonshme, me një kujtesë fenomenale e një talent të rrallë, kishte arritur të bëhej një nga artistët dhe poliglotët më të shquar të kohës. Brenda një kohe relativisht të shkurtë, Mjeda ishte bërë, në saj të talentit të tij të jashtëzakonshëm, një ndër shqiptarët më të njohur.



Mjeda-2 Albanologu (1888-1899)


Vëllimi ndahet në nëntë pjesë. Libri ka gjithsej 642 faqe të numruara, me 1048 futnota, me 203 fotografi, spote, fotokopje dokumentesh, grafika e pasqyra, harta e ilustrime. Pjesa e parë e librit, nga jetëshkruesi Dr. Quku, është konceptuar si prolog, që i kushtohet albanologut zëmadh Ndre Mjedës, sot i lënë në harresë. Pjesa e dytë dhe e tretë i kushtohet poezive të Cremonës, që u hartuan nga Mjeda gjatë katër viteve shkollore në Kolegjin De Vida, ku ai ishte profesor muzike dhe bibliotekar: Malli për atdhe, Shtegtari, Uzdaja pa dobi, Meyerling, si dhe dy poezitë kushtuar mikut Pal Moretit. Pastaj vijnë tre pjesë që i kushtohen periudhave kur Mjeda jetoi, studioi dhe krijoi në Krakov, Gorizie dhe Kraljevica. 


Një vend të veçantë zënë letërkëmbimi Mjeda-Meyer, i cili na jep informacione të shumta dhe interesante lidhur me kontributet e Mjedës në fushat e studimeve albanologjike. Gjithashtu jepen vlerësime shkencore lidhur me poezitë relike të Mjedës: Gjuha shqipe, Iliri dhe Epiri, Nji shoqit t’em qi kthete në Shqipni, I tretuni. 


Kapitujt shtatë dhe tetë i kushtohen angazhimit të Mjedës me studime të karakterit albanologjik, si dhe lidhjeve të tij me rrethet shkencore të kohës, sidomos me albanologun më të madh të shekullit XIX, Gustav Meyer. Mjeda, ka mbledhur dhe ka përgatitur për botim proverba, shprehje proverbiale shqipe, këngë lirike, humoristike, historike, si dhe legjenda gege. Të gjithë këto u botuan me emrin e Meyerit në Studime shqiptare VI, Viene, 1897, për shkaqe oportuniteti të rrethanave të kohës. Me interes janë kërkimet që bën Quku për të gjetur Fjalorin Etimologjik të gjuhës shqipe. 


Vëllimi voluminoz mbyllet me pjesën e nëntë, që hedh dritë lidhur me problemin e largimit të Mjedës nga jezuitët dhe për etapën e kthimit të Mjedës në atdhe në atdhe, në pranverën e vitit 1899. 



Mjeda-3 libri i parë Alfabeti (1899-1912)


Ky vëllim ka si objekt periudhën e kthimit të Mjedës në atdhe deri në Shpalljen e Pavarësisë dhe i kushtohet ndihmesës së Mjedës për alfabetin e gjuhës shqipe. Hulumtuesi pasionat Dr. Mentor Quku, gjatë gjithë shtrirjes së veprës në fjalë i provon me dokumente dhe silogjizma bindëse punën këmbëngulëse njëzetvjecare të Mjedës për një alfabet shkencor dhe praktik për të gjithë shqiptarët dhe në mënyrë të veçantë rolin e tij të shquar në punimet e Kongresit të Manastirit. Libri ka gjithsej 680 faqe të numruara, me 970 futnota, me 160 fotografi, spote, fotokopje dokumentesh, grafika e pasqyra, harta e ilustrime. Për një shekull kjo ngjarje madhore kombëtare, u manipulua për shkaqe jashtëshkencore. Kongresin e Manastirit autori e quan prelud i Shpalljes së Pavarësisë, kuvendin më të rëndësishëm të kohëve moderne, ku u realizua ëndrra e shumë brezave të shqiptarëve, pajtimi dhe bashkimi politik i tyre. 


Autori Dr. Quku, përmes një metodike thellësisht shkencore, ka dhënë një version të ri mbipunimet e Kongresit të Manastirit. Ai ka provuar se secili nga delegatët shkoi në Kongres si dalëzotës i një alfabeti të caktuar dhe se të gjitha rrugët për kompromis, që u provuan ditët e para të punimeve dështuan. Ky vëllim provon punën e madhe që bëri Mjeda ynë, për alfabetin e njësuar të gjuhës shqipe, se ai ka qenë i aftë të falë punën e tij shumëvjeçare si dhe të ndryshojë qëndrimin e tij, sa herë që këtë gjë ia kanë kërkuar interesat madhore të kombit. Kështu ndodhi në ditën e 20 nëntorit 1908, kur Mjeda bëri kthesën e madhe në momentin e fundit, kur po shihej qartë dështimi i Kongresit të Manastirit. Mjeda, tërhoqi alfabetin e tij me shenja diakritike, për afirmimin e të cilit kishte punuar intensivisht për njëzet vjet me radhë dhe punoi për një alfabet tjetër, alfabetin që kemi sot. 


Hulumtuesi shkencor Dr. Quku, përmes gjuhës së fakteve historike, ka provuar rolin vendimtar prej negociatori të talentuar të Ndre Mjedës në këtë moment kthese. Studiuesi Mentor Quku ka provuar se alfabeti i Kongresit të Manastirit është alfabet kompromisi, një akt pajtimi për gjithë shqiptarët, është një zgjidhje politike. 


Paraqet interes gjithashtu kapitulli i fundit i librit me titull: “Pas Manastiri”, i cili tregon se si, në prag të Pavarëisë, Ndre Mjeda u marrtirizua nga xhonturqit për shkak të pjesëmarrjes dhe rolit shumë aktiv të tij në Kongresin XII Ndërkombëtar të Orientalistëve në Hamburg, në Kongresin e Manastirit 1908, si dhe për transkriptimin e teksteve shkollore shqipe në alfabetin e ri unik për të gjtihë shqiptarët, alfabetin e Manastirit. 



Mjeda-3 libri i dytë Liria (1899-1912)


Në këtë vëllim autori ndriçon jetën dhe veprën shumëpërmasore të Ndre Mjedës, (përjashto ndihmesën për alfabetin e gjuhës shqipe). Libri ka gjithsej 766 faqe të numruara, me 1087 futnota, me 136 fotografi, spote, fotokopje dokumentesh, grafika e pasqyra, harta e ilustrime. Në këtë vëllim, Dr. Mentor Quku hedh dritë mbi veprën e poetit gjatë jetës së tij në vende të ndryshme, ku e solli puna të shërbente si famullitar, administrator, sekretar, mësues. Në krye të këtij libri, autori sqaron me dokumente e analiza periudhën katërvjeçare të Vigut të Mirditës ku shërbeu si famullitar (1899-1902). Më tej ai e ndjek fatin e Mjedës në Rubig, Nënshat, Kodhel, Dajç të Zadrimës, Grash, për të përfunduar në Kukel. 


Shkencëtari hulumtues Dr. Quku, ka sqaruar me fakte bindëse pjesëmarrjen e Mjedës në kryengritjen e Mirditës (1901-1902), në ngritjen e shkollës së parë shqipe në Alpet e Veriut, në Iballë (1901-1903), arrestimin e tij nga turqit, në 11-20 tetor 1902 dhe më vonë, në prag të Pavarësisë, në 1-2 nëntor 1912. 


Në këtë vëllim faktografik, i jepet një vend i dukshëm krijimeve të tij poetike të kësaj periudhe, Bashkonju, Të popujve të lypim lirim, Për një shkollë shqipe mbyllë prej qeveris otomane, Shqypes arbnore, si dhe soneteve Lirija, Lissus, Scodra. Po ashtu jepen të dhëna të reja për poezitë asketike të Mjedës, si dhe këngët mirditore të trimërisë të mbledhura e përpunuara për botim nga ai. 


Tek kundron me andje këtë vepër sheh se albanologu ynë Dr. Quku, jep të dhëna interesante për projektet e Mjedës për të bërë kërkime në arkivat, muzeumet e bibliotekat e Romës, Vjenës për dokumente me rëndësi për historinë e Shqipërisë. Në mënyrë të veçantë janë projektet e tij për të vazhduar veprën seriale të Farlatit-Coletit Illyricum Sacrum. 


Nëse shikohet me kujdes kronika e ngjarjeve në vijim të veprës në fjalë tepër intriguese për lexuesin janë projektet e tij ekologjike, për të rezatuar modele për zonat përreth. Edhe këtu autori nxjerr konkluzionin e rëndësishëm se Mjeda nuk i caktoi asnjë rol poezisë së tij, gjë që provon se krijimtaria e tij poetike ishte art i vërtetë, art i kulluar. E kundërta ndodh me pjesët e tjera të veprës së tij. Mjeda nuk mund të qëndronte indiferent kur shtrohej problemi i lirimit të atdheut, ai i ndërtimit të shtetit të ri shqiptar, apo ai i procesit formues të vetëdijes kombëtare të shqiptarëve. Kështu ai përpiqet të marrë pjesë dhe të luajë një rol udheqës në kryengritjet popullore, të luajë rol prej misionari në emancipimin e fshatit shqiptar, në modernizimin e bujqësisë, blegtorisë, pemtarisë, në arsimimin e brezit të ri, e sidomos në studimin e pasurimin e gjuhës shqipe, gjë që ai e vlerësoi si pasurinë më të madhe kombëtare. Vëllimi mbyllet me kapitullin Retrospektivë, ku trajtohen probleme nga më të ndryshmet, që kanë lidhje me nënën e Mjedës, me vitin e botimit të Shahirit Elierz, me Kongresin e Hamburgut, me Kongresin e Manastirit, me problemin e autorësisë së disa përkthimeve në italisht të poezive të Mjedës si dhe me të dhëna rreth studiueses së Ndre Mjedës, Jolanda Kodrës. 



Mjeda-4 Identitet


Libri hedh dritë mbi etapën e katërt biografike të poetit (1912-1925), që përshin shërbimet e tij si famullitar, si mësues, si deputet, si asamblist, si koordinator. Libri është i pajisur me një aparat shkencor të dendur, me skica, harta, tabela, grafikë, spote, fotografi, fotokopje, frontespice, çka flet për metodën shkencore të autorit, i cili bën krahasime, çel debate, të ngre teza e hipoteza, bën analiza e provokime shkencore. Libri ka gjithsej 634 faqe të numruara, me 923 futnota, me 96 fotografi, 5 spote, 66 fotokopje dokumentesh, 6 grafika e pasqyra, 4 harta e ilustrime. 


Vepra e re ndriçon me dokumenta e analiza të hollësishme jetën e Dom Ndre Mjedës, në mes të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shtetit shqiptar (28 nëntor 1912) dhe Shpalljes së Republikës së Parë shqiptare (2 mars 1925). Libri tenton të theksojë përpjekjet e shqiptarëve për të formatuar identitetin kombëtar dhe të personazhit kryesor të librit, Dom Ndre Mjedës, për të ruajtur identitetin personal. 


Pikërisht për këtë Mjeda u përqëndrua në studimin e gjuhës shqipe, historsë, etnologjisë, folklorit, mitologjisë. Autori preferon të sqarojë disa nga dilemat, të krijojë dilema, t’i hapë dhe t’i nxisë ato, duke i ftuar studiuesit që të përfshihen në diskutime, të ndërmarrin gjurmime në arkiva, biblioteka e muzeume. 


Vepra është e shoqëruar me treguesit e emrave të njerëzve dhe të vendeve gjeografikë si dhe me një përmbledhje në anglisht që e bën veprën objekt për rrethet albanologjike. Edhe kësaj radhe hulumtuesi i kujdeshëm dhe shumë rezultativ Dr. Mentor Quku i ka qëndruar besnik idesë për të paraqitur jetën e Mjedës në unitet me veprën e tij si dhe me epokën që e lindi. 



Mjeda-5 Gjuhëtari


Në periudhën e fundit jetësore, (1925-1937), Mjeda pati një përkushtim të veçantë ndaj veprimtarisë shkencore, letrare, gjuhësore, asketike e pedagogjike. Libri ka gjithsej 733 faqe të numruara, me 801 futnota, me mbi 200 fotografi, fotokopje dokumentesh, grafika e pasqyra, harta e ilustrime. Në vitet 1925-1929, Mjeda jetoi i mbërthyer në famullinë e tij në Kukel, realisht i dënuar që të mos lëvizte jashtë famullisë. 


Në vitet 1930-1937, Mjeda punoi si profesor i gjuhës shqipe në Shkodër, duke mbajtur njëkohësisht edhe postin zyrtar si famullitar i Kuklit. Ai gëzoi përkrahjen dhe nxitjen e një reformatori të madh, siç ishte Gjenerali i Përgjithshëm i Jezuitëve, Ëladimir Ledohoësky. Mjeda do të merret kryesisht me studime gjuhësore, si edhe me botime të kësaj natyre, me vëllime të veçanta ose me artikuj problemorë e kritikë. Për këtë edhe do të rigjallërojë letërkëmbimin me shumë albanologë të huaj, miq e dashamirë, nxënës dhe dishepuj të tij të shumtë. Kjo fazë do të karakterizohet nga një intensitet i lartë i angazhimeve të tij të shumta. Megjithëse thuajse i vetmuar dhe i zhgënjyer në planin kombëtar e atë social, ai do të punojë fort deri në fund të jetës. 


Një ndër projektet e tij të vjetra ishte ngritja e një akademie letrare shqiptare. Mbas përfundimit të ciklit të akademive të kohëve të kaluara që ai krijoi ose punoi, (Shoqëria Agimi, KLSH) ai i rizgjoi planet e tij, duke themeluar në Shkodër shoqërinë letrare Shën Jeronimi. Në kuadrin e kësaj shoqërie letrare, Mjeda do të botojë disa vepra kryesisht të autorëve të vjetër shqiptarë. Ai do të botojë veprën e Bogdanit, Çeta e Profetëve, si edhe do të fillojë të transkriptojë Pasqyrën e të Rrëfyemit të Pjetër Budit. 


Një kapitull i veçantë në këtë fazë është debate që lindi mes tij dhe studiuesit të ri Filip Fishta. Dom Ndre Mjeda dha shembullin e kërkuesit shkencor në gjuhësi. Ai organizoi në moshë të shtyrë ekspeditën në vendlindjen e Pjetër Budit, Gurin e Bardhë për të njohur të folmen e Budit, si edhe kërkime në arkivat e Parisit e të Romës për të gjetur veprat e rralla të panjohura të Budit. 


Ardhja e Mjedës profesor i gjuhës shqipe në Seminarin e jezuitëve, korrespondon me fillimet e revistës Leka, si edhe me afrimin e Mjedës pranë saj. Mund të themi se pesha e madhe që kishte në mjediset jezuite, bëri që personaliteti i Mjedës të interferohej edhe në profilin e Lekës. 


Një ndër këto efekte është stabilizimi i normës letrare që përdori revista. Mund të themi se praktika drejtëshkrimore e revistës mori një profil të qartë që shkonte drejt afrimit me toskërishten nën drejtimin e Mjedës. Nji gjâ e bâni të Madh e të padekshëm Mjedën: dashunija e stërfuqishme për gjuhën shqipe. 


Ne këtë vëllim Dr. Quku analizon veprën e rëndësishme „Vrejtje mbi artikuj e premna pronës të giuhës shqipe“, e cila u pasua nga një debat mes tij e Justin Rrotës. Gjithashtu në këto vite është rindezur letërkëmbimi Mjeda-Pedersen, i lënë në mes para tri dekadash. 


Mjeda, pasqyrohet si zotëronjës i mirë i shumë gjuhëve të huaja, si italisht, latinisht, greqishte e vjetër, si edhe gjuhët sllave, i shumë fushave të dijes e të shkencës, njohës i mirë i fjalëformimit të fjalëve shqipe në procesin e vet historik, si etimologji, onomastikë, dialektologji, morfologji e fjalës, si në studimin e shkëlqyer Prend e Prendë (1932), apo në Dromca toponamastike (Zedda, Zenta, Centa, Cetta, Genta, Senta), (1936), ku debatoi me studiuesin Josip Gelčić. Ai njihet për aftësitë e tij për kërkime të dokumenteve të vjetra të shqipes, për përpunimin dhe botimin e tyre. Relikte të dialektit të shqipes së Istries, puna me veprat e Budit, transkriptimi i 14 ligjeratave të Cuneus Profetarum të Bogdanit, si edhe Shenjime bibliografike: Bartoli Matteo Nji relikte e dialektit t’Istries, Në “Studi albanesi”, Roma, 1931. Në vitet 1930-37, Mjeda punoi gjatë për një vepër fondmentale të gjuhësisë shqiptare, Fjalorin leksikografik të gjuhës shqipe. 


Do mësojmë për njeriun Mjeda dhe këtë do ta bëjmë përmes letërkëmbimit që pati në këtë periudhë të jetës së tij. Janë kryesisht letra të këmbyera në mes të Dom Ndre Mjedës dhe Emzot Lazër Mjedës. 


Një bllok tjetër është edhe ai i këmbyer në mes të Dom Ndre Mjedës dhe Atë Jak Gardinin SJ, në periudhën 1933-1937. Së fundi janë edhe letra të këmbyera me personalitete e njerëz të tjerë të thjeshtë. Shohim së pari bllokun e letërkëmbimit të Dom Ndre Mjedës me Emzot Lazër Mjedën. Në AQSH ruhet një bllok i mirë i letrave që Jak Gardini i dërgoi Ndre Mjedës në vitet 1933-1937. Po ashtu jepen edhe pjese te ruajtura nga leterkembimi me albanologe te ndryshem, si edhe me personalitete te ndryshme te kohës apo edhe me njerëz të thjeshtë të popullit. 


Një kapitull me vete zë vdekja e poetit, i cili sapo u kthye nga Tirana sëmuret nga paraliza e zemrës dhe vdes në Shkoder më 1 gusht 1937, në vigjiljen e festës se Kuklit, Shën Shtjefnit. Katafalku me trupin e tij, vendoset në kishën e Jezuitëve në Shkodër. 


Rinia studentore, përfaqësues të tjerë të rinisë shkodrane, miq e dashamirës, dishepuj e bashkëpunëtorë bëjnë homazhe para trupit të tij. Nderimet, fjalimet dhe procesionet në qytet me arkivolin e tij u bënë ditën e hënë, më 2 gusht. U varros në kriptin e Kishës së Jezuitëve. Humbja e një prej krojeve më të pastra të lirikës shqiptare, Dom Ndre Mjedës, u përcoll me dhimbje në madhe nga populli. 



Mjeda-7 Bashkëkohësit


Libri ka gjithsej 494 faqe të numruara, me mbi 290 fotografi, spote, fotokopje dokumentesh, grafika e pasqyra, skica, harta e ilustrime. Tek ky vëllim, autori përmes gojës së bashkëkohësve të Mjedës, hyn thellë në zemrën e ngjarjeve dhe të jetës së poetit, për të ia paraqitur publikut lexues në mënyrë që gjithçka të shfaqej në vërtetësinë, e me dritë-hijet e veta. 


Libri na ka paraqitur një Dom Ndre të dalur prej përshtypjeve e mendimeve të një morie njerëzish të cilët kanë patur rastin ta njihnin në jetë. Ky ka qenë nji shestim krejt i posaçëm i autorit. Ndryshe prej shumë botuesve e studiuesve të veprave të autorëve tonë të shquar, Dr. Mentor Quku është kapur me një aspekt krejt të veçantë për të studiuar personalitetin e një figure të madhe letrare e historike. 


Ka qenë nji ide krejt origjinale dhe mendoj se ka për të patur vlerë për studime të ngjashme me këtë. Dhe nuk është, një punë e thjeshtë dhe e lehtë. Është dashur për të ndjekur e gjurmuar një numër të madh personash, pastaj për t’i intervistuar, duke nxjerrë prej secilit njoftime të dorës së parë, të cilat kanë nji vlerë të pakrahasueshme për të kuptuar më mirë një personalitet kaq poliedrik si Dom Ndre Mjeda. 


Këtë autori e ka bërë duke ndjekur këta persona, si i thonë fjalës mal në mal e kodër në kodër, duke regjistruar gjithçka nxirrnin prej gojës, duke pasqyruar kujtimet që mbanin në mendjet e zemrat e tyre. I ka dhanë fjalët e tyre në sintezë, pa i mbushur me fjalë të kota, por duke i paraqitur në mënyrë lakonike, në esencën, në thelbin e tyne. Kështu që me pak, pa stërhollime, na del përpara nji Dom Ndre i thandruem më së miri, si, deri më sot, pak kush ka mundur ta imagjinojë. 


Të gjitha këto sqarohen jo vetëm prej dokumentimit, që parashtron autori i kësaj vepre, e cila në vetvete përban një përmendore ngritur Mjedës, por këtë e vërtetojnë edhe sa e sa dëshmitarë të intervistuar të cilët duhen lexuar mbi e nën rreshta sepse, në mënyrë të thukun, thonë më shumë se çka thjesht shkruhet ose është shkruar deri sot. 


Pjesën më të madhe të tekstit, të përfaqësuar prej intervistave, e plotëson më në fund riprodhimi i disa shkrimeve kushtuar Dom Ndreut në trajtën e portreteve, kujtimeve e të njoftimeve të nxjerruna prej autorësh e veprash të ndryshme të të gjitha kohëve. 


Autori premton që brenda vitit të na japë vëllimin Mjeda-6, Bibliografia, do na ofrojë aparatin ku është mbështetur monografia. Me perjashtim te vellimit Mjeda-1 që ka si redaktor Selami Tabakun dhe korrektor letrar Paulin perjen, të gjithë vëllimet e tjera të serise kanë redaktor studiuesin e onomastikës Dr. Jusuf Shpuza dhe korrektor letrar Palokë Rrotanin. Libri është përpunuar në Studio grafike Vizion me udhëheqës Meritan Spahia. 


Ballina është vepër e piktorit të talentuar Gjergj Spathari. Fotografia është vepër e mjeshtrit të madh, të fundit të dinastisë së fotografëve shkodranë, Angjelin Nënshatit. Ilustrimet janë vepër e piktorit të filmit shqiptar, Astrit Tota. E gjithë seria, e cila është realizuar me një cilësi të lartë nga Shtëpia Botuese ILAR. 


E gjithë seria dallohet për risi në metodën krijuese të punës, si dhe për dritën e re në të cilën paraqitet autori i shquar i traditës sonë, Ndre Mjeda. Seria Mjeda u drejtohet studiuesve, studentëve, intelektualëve, por edhe lexuesve të thjeshtë të pasionuar mbas Ndre Mjedës, i cili mbetet më klasiku, njëherësh, edhe më moderni i autorëve tanë të traditës. 

Kush është shkencëtari i Mjedologjisë Dr. MENTOR QUKU? 



Ka lindur në Bilisht të Korçës më 20 janar 1939. Fëmijërinë dhe rininë e kaloi në qytetin e Shkodrës. Shfaqi një talent të veçantë në pikturë. Mori mësime nga ikonografja e njohur Viktori Puzanova, si dhe nga piktorët e shquar Simon Rrota dhe Vladimir Jani. 


Lufta e klasave ia ndërpreu të drejtën për të vazhduar në këtë fushë. Në qershor 1954 kreu shkëlqyeshëm shkollën pedagogjike Shejnaze Juka në Shkodër, në vitin 1957 Institutin e Lartë Pedagogjik në Tiranë, ndërsa në vitin 1963 Universitetin e Tiranës, Fakultetin e Shkencave të Natyrës. Aktualisht jeton me bashkëshorten, Ixhlal Qukun, në Shkodër, me të cilën ka tre vajza, Valbonën, Orjetën dhe Evisin. 


Në vitet 1954-1957, ka shërbyer arsimtar në shkollat e Shtiqënit, Brutit dhe Kukësit. Ndërsa në vitet 1957-1961 ka shërbyer në shkollën e mesme Hydajet Lezha, Lezhë. Për dy vite shkollore, 1961-1963, ka qenë mësues në shkollën e mesme Xheladin Fishta, Shkodër. Më 1963-1965 ka kryer shërbimin ushtarak në Laç të Milotit. Pastaj, në vitet 1965-1991, ka qenë mësues në shkollën e Barbullushit. 


Më 1991-1992 drejtor në shkollën e Bahçallekut. Më 1992-2000 ka qenë drejtor i Muzeut Historik Shkodër. Sot është në pension. Është drejtor i revistës Kumtari, nr. 5,6,7, si dhe i gjashtë vëllimeve të Seminari Ndërkombëtar, Shkodra në shekuj, I, II/1, II/2, III/1, III/2, III/3. Ka drejtuar projektet dhe ka organizuar katër seminare ndërkombëtare Shkodra në shekuj (1, 2, 3, 4). 


Është autor i shumë studimeve e botimeve, si në metodikë të dhënies së mësimit, pedagogji familjare, pedagogji shkollore, pedagogji sportive, tekstollogji, psikologji e arteve figurative, psikologji sportive, psikologji e moshave. Gjithashtu në histori, histori arti, letërsi biografike, letërsi politike, letërsi për fëmijë, histori e letërsisë për fëmijë, mitologji, folklor, frazeologji, toponomastikë. 


Ka botuar në Studime filologjike, Studime historike, Studime pedagogjike, Kultura popullore, Buletin shkencor i Universitetit Luigj Gurakuqi Shkodër, Kumtari i Muzeut Historik Shkodër, Seminari Shkencor Ndërkombëtar Shkodra në shekuj, Nëntori, Les Lettres Albanaises, Shqipëria e Re, Ylli, Hylli i Dritës, Gjuha e Jonë, Albanica Ekskluzive, Lemba, Flaka, Illyria, Dielli, Koha Javore. 


Tema qëndrore e studimeve të tij mbetet ajo e Ndre Mjedës, për të cilin ka organizuar kërkime në Shqipëri, Kosovë e në shumë vende jashtë shtetit. Në vitin 2004 botoi vëllimin e parë Rinia. Me këtë rast fondi Dr. Peters Mahringer-Fonds i bëri një vlerësim maksimal, duke i siguruar mundësitë për ekspedita kërkimore shkencore në arkivat, bibliotekat dhe muzeumet e Vjenës. 


Më 2005-2006 punoi në Österreiche Haus-Hof-und Staatsarchiv, Österreische NationalBibliothek, Archiv der Universität Ëien, Bibliothek des Ost-und Südost Europa Instituts, Muzeun Nacional të Vjenës, Meyerling Museum, Bibliotekën e Universitetit të Gracit. Bashkëpunoi me personalitete të shquara të kulturës dhe shkencës si Arshi Pipa, Bernard Stillfried, Ilona Slavinskin, Ivan Boserup, etj. Punoi në Arkivin e Propaganda Fides, Arkivin e Jezuitëve Romë, Arkivin Historik të Provincës Venet.-Met. Gallarate; Bëri kërkime në Arkivin e Bibliotekës së Hamburgut, Chataue Aleux Laval, Bibliotekën Naukoëa Księży Jezuitόë, Krakoë; në The Royal Library, Manuscripts and Rare Books-Copenhagen; në Manastirin e Ara Christi, El Puig, Valencia, Kuvendin San Spirito, Porta Coeli. Është laurat i çmimit letrar “Serembe”(2008). 

Seria MJEDA në qarkullim: 
-Mjeda-1 (1866-1888) Rinia 
-Mjeda-2 (1888-1899) Albanologu 
-Mjeda-3 libri i parë (1899-1912) Alfabeti 
-Mjeda-3 libri i dytë (1899-1912) Liria 
-Mjeda-4 (1912-1925) Identitet 
-Mjeda-5 (1925-1937) Gjuhëtari 
-Mjeda-7 (Bashkëkohësit) 
Së shpejti del: 
-Mjeda-6 (Bibliografia). 
Njeriu i shquar i kombit tonë Mjeda, në të ardhmen do të ketë edhe shtatë volume të reja, që studiuesi i palodhur Dr. Mentor Quku do të botoj deri në vitin 2013: 

MJEDA 6 (Bibliografia) del brënda vitit 2010.
MJEDA 8 (Përmbledhje) në shqip dhe ne 3-4 gjuhë më të mëdha të folur sot në botë, e cila sipas parashikimeve të studiuesit të shquar Dr. Mentor Qukut, pritet të dalë brënda vitit 2011.
MJEDA 9 (Album fotografik) do të dalë nga shtypi gjatë vitit 2011.
MJEDA 10 (Poezia, vepra)
MJEDA 11 (Proza, vepra)
MJEDA 12 (Studime, vepra)
MJEDA 13 (Letërsi artistike për femijë)
MJEDA 10-13 do të dalë në vitet 2012 dhe 2013.
Me qenë se MJEDA 3 është në dy vëllime, autori Dr. Quku, po e mban fjalën, që i ka dhënë në vitin 2004, d.m.th. se do të botoj 14 vëllime për ndërtesën e madhe të gjeniut NDRE MJEDA.



Nga Klajd Kapinova, New York


: 11/08/2010 



__._,_.___

----------


## Lupen_Shkodrani

Mica e djathi

Ishte  'i  her'  nji katundar,
Qi  n'  shpi  s'  kishte tjeter gja,
Veç do dele e nji ngark bar
E pak djath , qi kishte nda.

Por nji nat' , kur i duel gjumi,
Ndin se mijt'  djathin ja hashin;
U idhnue, bertiti i shuemi,
Kur pa ç' t' zeza mijt' i bashin.

Micen n'  od'  mandej e ndryni,
Qi mas t'  vite mini ma;
Mbasi mica mijt'  i syni,
Hangri djathin e s'  la gja.

Dom NDRE MJEDA
( Marre nga "Miku bestar"
Kalendari shqip i v. 1889 )

----------

